# Stage 1/2 deprecated

## Earthwings

Die Installationsanleitung zu Stage 1/2 wird voraussichtlich aus dem Handbuch entfernt:

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.documentation/2327

Ich finds ok, hab eh nie was anderes als Stage 3 gebraucht und halte die "Vorteile" von Stage 1/2 einschließlich CFLAGS für völlig überschätzt   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## TheRuler

Sven ein Member auf dem Ecstasy Trip,

hoffendlich bleibst, ich weiß nicht was andere leute für probleme mit der stage 1 haben.

und man sollte auch nicht immer auf andere leute rücksicht nehmen: wer es kann -> stage 1 o. 2, wer nicht stage3.

Den rücksicht = rückschritt, Ich mache immer stage1 den so habe Ich gleich vom start an ein system mit perfekten CFLAGS und USE flags,

und brauche nicht wenn stage3 installiert ist das system nochmal zu installieren wenn z.b. der erbauer von stage3 leider nur 'normale' USE und CFLAGS nutzt.

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit stage1, das gleiche ist der GCC, der GCC von Gentoo ist ganz alt und nur weil einige Probleme mit GCC4 habe heißt

es noch lange nicht das dass alle haben, man sieht es ja anderen dists da gehts wunderbar(die meisten habe ein buggy system was voll mit Software ist,

da kann ja nix mehr gehen   :Laughing:  )

gruss

P.S.: Ihr lässt auch ja nicht nicht ein fertig Haus aufstellen, und kommt dann auf die idee das Dach noch mal neu zubauen weil da ein fenster rein soll,

lieber ein Haus was Perfekt zu einen past was kein anderer hat = dauert länger = teuerer

P.S.: und wen er nicht gestorben ist, spinnt er noch heute   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also meine allererste Gentoo-Installation war eine stage1 und seit dem nur noch stage3. Der Vorteil der CFLAGS ist wirklich nichtig, allein der Vorteil gut gewählter USE Flags mag gelten, aber auch da nur bei einzelnen Paketen. 

Die Doku von stage1/2 zu entfernen halte ich für falsch, man sollte eher besser aufklären das für die allermeisten User stage3 das richtige ist und ein wenig davor warnen das stage1 viel Zeit benötigt und durch die vielen Schritte auch mehr Fehlerpotential enthält.

----------

## Arudil

dann gehen ja womöglich die ganzen Gentoo-Stage1-Witze unter  :Sad: 

----------

## Fauli

 *TheRuler wrote:*   

> Ihr lässt auch ja nicht nicht ein fertig Haus aufstellen, und kommt dann auf die idee das Dach noch mal neu zubauen weil da ein fenster rein soll

 

Doch! Wenn ich das fertige Haus geschenkt bekomme.   :Wink: 

Die Stages 1 und 2 sollen ja auch nicht abgeschafft, sondern nur nicht mehr im Installationshandbuch beschrieben werden.

Außerdem führt eine Stage-3-Installation mit anschließendem Editieren der make.conf und emerge --emptytree system immer noch schneller zum (selben) Ziel als eine Stage-1-Installation.

----------

## Carlo

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Die Doku von stage1/2 zu entfernen halte ich für falsch, man sollte eher besser aufklären das für die allermeisten User stage3 das richtige ist und ein wenig davor warnen das stage1 viel Zeit benötigt und durch die vielen Schritte auch mehr Fehlerpotential enthält.

 

Sehe ich auch so. Allerdings kann ich durchaus verstehen, daß wenig Interesse besteht, regelmäßig mt Bugs konfrontiert zu werden, die daraus resultieren, daß manche Leute nicht fähig sind zu lesen und dann noch erwarten, daß der selbstverschuldete Knieschuß mit viel Mühe verarztet wird.

Gruß,

Lu

----------

## rukh

@Carlo

Du hast schon recht, aber in Gentoo geht es doch um die Möglichkeit der Wahl.

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte die Anleitung für Stage 1/2 nicht unbedingt entfernt, aber vielleicht in einen anderen Teil des Handbuches verschoben werden. Vielleicht als Anhang für die, die sich wirklich nen 1/2 antuen wollen.

Vielleicht sollte man ins Handbuch als erstes reinschreiben "No Panic" und als zweites "Alles ganz genau lesen, bei Fragen erst einmal nochmal lesen und config checken. Wenns dann nicht läuft, dann Forum suchen und dann erst fragen."

So, meine zwei Cent.

----------

## Earthwings

Geplant ist nicht, die Anleitung zu entfernen, sondern in die FAQ zu verschieben.

----------

## rukh

Oh, OK dann habe ich es falsch verstanden. Gut, wenn die Anleitung nur verschoben wird, sollte es ja kein Problem sein.

----------

## think4urs11

Ich würde die Anleitung vielleicht so gestalten das erstmal nur Stage 3 beschrieben wird.

Im weiteren Verlauf kann man dann ja auf die Möglichkeiten die Stage 1/2 zusätzlich bieten im einzelnen speziell hinweisen.

Wobei ich nicht den Focus auf Performance und ähnliche Schlagworte legen würde sondern mehr auf die sonstigen Vorteile/Unterschiede.

Viele Noobs lesen (imho) 'mehr Performance' - geil, das mach ich, hab zwar keinen Plan aber was solls.

Dadurch das es die 3'er-Stages für sehr viele Arches fertig zusammengestellt gibt und die CFlags gut+safe sind, ist das sowieso für beinahe jeden zu empfehlen.

So ganz nebenbei würde im Lauf der Zeit auch der Gentoo-Ruf der 'Breitreifendranschrauber, Tieferleger und Fuchsschwanzkäufer' verschwinden und mehr in Richtung 'anwendungsspezifisch optimiertes System' gehen, soll heißen der Touch wird professioneller.

Bitte nicht gleich hauen, der letzte Satz soll keine generelle Kritik am status quo darstellen. Nur läßt sich z.B. gegenüber einer GF letzterer Ruf nunmal wesentlich besser verargumentieren als ersterer.

----------

## Louisdor

Also ich würde die Doku zu Stage 1/2 nicht wirklich rausnehmen.

Meine Gentoo Installationen habe ich alle bisher immer mit Stage 1 gemacht.

Die Doku hat mir dabei sehr geholfen und es hat auch immer funktioniert.

Mann kann sie vielleicht auslagern und entsprechend darauf verweisen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## rukh

@NovaleX:

Laut Earthwings soll die Anleitung nur in die FAQ verschoben werden.

Ich wäre auch noch dafür die Stage 3 vielleicht in Standart Installation umzubennenen und Stage 1/2 nur noch für Interessierte in irgendwas anderes umbenennen, wie zb. Gentoo From Scratch oder so.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

weil hier alle davon reden, dass doch der User selbst Schuld ist:

Dem ist mitnichten so, in vielen Teilen sind auch Fehler in der Dokumentation, ich kann hier nur nochmal das Beispiel anführen, dass man auch bei Stage 1 den CHOST NICHT ändern darf ohne später bei emerge --emptytree system Probleme zu kriegen.

Trotzdem fände ich es besser, wenn Stage 1 & 2 weiterhin offiziell supported und auch dokumentiert werden und eben die Fehler behoben werden.

ChrisM

----------

## Sourcecode

Solange Stage1 und 2 nur in die FAQ geschoben werden, aber erhalten bleiben ist das ok.

Alles andere fände ich einen Ruckschritt und unverschämt.

----------

## tgurr

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Außerdem führt eine Stage-3-Installation mit anschließendem Editieren der make.conf und emerge --emptytree system immer noch schneller zum (selben) Ziel als eine Stage-1-Installation.

 

Sehe ich auch so, meine erste Installation war zwar eine Stage-1, aber seitdem nur noch Stage-3 weils einfach bequemer und schneller von der Hand geht.

Vielleicht war meine erste Installation auch nur deshalb Stage-1 weil es im Handbuch als die "beste" Methode beschrieben stand Gentoo zu installieren. Finde es auch besser wenn Stage-3 zu der Standardinstallation im Handbuch wird und die anderen optional an einem andern Ort erhalten bleiben.

----------

## energyman76b

 *TheRuler wrote:*   

> Sven ein Member auf dem Ecstasy Trip,
> 
> Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit stage1, das gleiche ist der GCC, der GCC von Gentoo ist ganz alt und nur weil einige Probleme mit GCC4 habe heißt
> 
> es noch lange nicht das dass alle haben, man sieht es ja anderen dists da gehts wunderbar(die meisten habe ein buggy system was voll mit Software ist,
> ...

 

gcc4 produziert VIEL langsameren code für amd64 als gcc3

Und für andere Architekturen kann das auch gelten.

Also gibt es gute Gründe bei 3.4 zu bleiben und gcc4 zu meiden.

Oder frißt du Scheiße, weil eine Million Fliegen und so...

http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=2520&p=4

----------

## misterjack

kernelentwickler arbeiten hauptdächlich noch mit gcc 2.95, weil das die version ist, die am schnellsten übersetzt

----------

## hoschi

Wer die News noch nicht gefressen hat: http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20051114-newsletter.xml

Um mal meine Meinung vereinfacht auszudrücken: Ganz blöde Idee

Mit dem Gentoo-Konzept wie ich es kenne hat das nichts mehr zu tun, ich bin Stage1 oder Stage2-User (je nach dem ob mir die Compiler-Version auf der Universal-CD so passt). Warum sollte ich Stage3 installieren, um dann selber alles nochmal mit dem für mich richtigen Settings durch den Compiler zu schicken? Gerade für Leute die mit GCC 3.4 oder 4.0 im Einsatz ist Stage3 sowas von nutzlos, wenn ich einen Pentium-M (eher noch was neueres, da ist es nicht mal so gravierend) habe, dann hilft mir der uralt Compiler von der Universall-CD eben gar nichts.

Gentoo war für mich immer das System, dass man entweder komplett "fertig" installieren konnte, oder eben ganz nach eigenen Wünschen aufbauen konnte, unabhängig davon ob man nun Internetzugang hatte oder nicht.

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS: Hier gab es schon mal Umfragen, und da hatte Stage1 alleine schon beinahe 50% Anteil, ich Frage mich ja was in den Köpfen mancher Leute so vorgeht  :Question: 

----------

## sirro

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Ich finds ok, hab eh nie was anderes als Stage 3 gebraucht und halte die "Vorteile" von Stage 1/2 einschließlich CFLAGS für völlig überschätzt  

 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich mal eine Stage1-Installation gemacht habe kann ich das nur unterschreiben. Stage3 reicht in den meisten Faellen wozu etwas anderes in der offiziellen Doku beschreiben?

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Gentoo war für mich immer das System, dass man entweder komplett "fertig" installieren konnte, oder eben ganz nach eigenen Wünschen aufbauen konnte, unabhängig davon ob man nun Internetzugang hatte oder nicht.

 

Kann man doch jetzt auch noch. Oder hast du den Satz hier uebersehen bzw. diesen Thread nicht gelesen?

 *http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20051114-newsletter.xml wrote:*   

> How to proceed a real stage1 or stage2 installation is still described in the FAQ.

 

EDIT: BB-Code gefixtLast edited by sirro on Tue Nov 15, 2005 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psyqil

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ich Frage mich ja was in den Köpfen mancher Leute so vorgeht 

   :Rolling Eyes:  Geht mir genauso; wegen was für nem Mumpitz Du hier andauernd überschäumst, kann ich schon lange nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Mach doch Deine StageWattauchimmer, hält Dich doch keiner von ab. Ich freue mich jedenfalls, wenn dadurch DAU-Anfragen vermieden werden und Entwicklerzeit sinnvoll genutzt werden kann!

Edit: Oh! Hallo, Sirro...  :Very Happy: 

Da hab ich doch vorhin noch einen ganz alten Beitrag von Dir gelesen und mir gedacht, daß das mit Aachens Aufstieg wohl eher schlecht aussieht...  :Sad: 

----------

## sirro

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  Geht mir genauso; wegen was für nem Mumpitz Du hier andauernd überschäumst, kann ich schon lange nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Mach doch Deine StageWattauchimmer, hält Dich doch keiner von ab.

 

Hehe. So kann man es auch ausdruecken.

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Da hab ich doch vorhin noch einen ganz alten Beitrag von Dir gelesen und mir gedacht, daß das mit Aachens Aufstieg wohl eher schlecht aussieht... 

 

Ach, ich gehoere zu den wenigen denen das nichts ausmacht. War schon immer der Meinung, dass sie ein Zweitligateam sind. Kurze Abstecher mit Vizemeistertitel wie in den 60ern nicht ausgeschlossen  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Vizemeistertitel

 Ah, da muß ich Erik Meijer aus Leverkusener Zeiten zitieren...  :Mr. Green:  *Quote:*   

> Nichts ist scheißer als Platz Zwei!

 

----------

## hoschi

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Ich finds ok, hab eh nie was anderes als Stage 3 gebraucht und halte die "Vorteile" von Stage 1/2 einschließlich CFLAGS für völlig überschätzt   
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass ich mal eine Stage1-Installation gemacht habe kann ich das nur unterschreiben. Stage3 reicht in den meisten Faellen wozu etwas anderes in der offiziellen Doku beschreiben?
> 
>  *hoschi wrote:*   Gentoo war für mich immer das System, dass man entweder komplett "fertig" installieren konnte, oder eben ganz nach eigenen Wünschen aufbauen konnte, unabhängig davon ob man nun Internetzugang hatte oder nicht. 
> ...

 

Ganz am Ende, unten dran, nach der Installation...süß...so müssen sich die Suse-Nutzer bezüglich Novells Wandel fühlen.

Warum heisst es überhaupt noch Stage3 - Standardinstallation wäre wohl eher zutreffend?

Denn Sinn der zweiten Stage2 (außer bei der direkten Installation) ist mir dann auch irgendwie nicht mehr greifbar, die Erwähnung der Stage2 in der Doku ist irgendwie...sinnfrei

@pysiql:

Gentoo hat dann, hmm:

extrem langsame Installation von Programmen, aber die sind ja dann "optimiert" - auf ein nicht weiter optimiertes Base-System *pillepalle* (oder willst du mir sagen Gentoo-AMD64 wäre schneller als Fedora-AMD64?)

einen sehr langsamen Paketmanager *bravo*

aber die USEFLAGS bleiben uns noch...na ja, halt alles außerhalb dem Base-System.

eine sehr gute Doku

Tut es dir weh, wenn alle Installationsmöglichkeiten gleich behandelt werden?

Hat den anschein. Wenn wir sagen wir beschränken uns auf Stage3 und GRP, dann würde ich den letzten Schritt auch noch machen und alle Pakete in binärer Form anbieten. Entweder - Oder (genau dem Prinzip folgen ja die meisten Stage1-User) ?

Entweder Gentoo ist jetzt eine Source-Distrubtion mit CFLAGS und USEFLAGS, oder wir sind eine Binär-Distrubtion. Aber man sollte schon mal wissen, was eigentlich.

Gut, der Paketmanager wird irgendwann wieder schneller werden. Die Doku bleibt ja sehr gut, und die USEFLAGS haben den größten Teil ihrer Wirkung noch.

Nicht jeder hat einen Pentium4, nicht jeder will großen O3 Code...und bestimmt nicht jeder hat Lust erst Stage3 zu machen, und dann nochmal das ganze Basesystem durchzukauen, halt nein, vorher muss man ja die Toolchain seperat durlaufen lassen...

Ich rede sicher gegen eine Wand, was?

Du installierst Stage3, und dem haben sich alle anderen gefälligst anzupassen.

 *Quote:*   

> Zeit sinnvoll nutzen...

 

War es nicht dieser Spruch, den alle Trolle beim Namen "Gentoo" auf heise.de ausspucken?

Lustig.

----------

## sirro

Wenn meine deine Postings hier so liest (nicht nur in diesem Thread), dann kann man sich nur wundern, dass du ueberhaupt Gentoo hast. Wenn mir hier so viel nicht passen wuerde waere ich seit Ewigkeiten weg. Wem der Weg hier nicht passt, der geht einen anderen. Es gibt genug Distries.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich rede sicher gegen eine Wand, was?

 

Vorallem relativ wirr. Abgesehen davon, dass du viel sche!sse findest kommt eigentlich nicht viel mehr als nicht belegte Anschuldigungen wirklich rueber.

Wer stage1 oder 2 will, der wird wissen warum und vorallem wissen, dass es sowas gibt. Und derjenige wird auch fuendig. Wer keine stage1 oder 2 will, der wird auch nicht durch die Anleitung auf den Gedanken gebracht etwas zu tun was er gar nicht wollte. Die Moeglichkeit zu --omfg-O10 oder auch -O0 gibts auch weiterhin fuer die Leute, die das brauchen.

Das Problem geht anscheinend komplett an mir vorbei.

----------

## psyqil

1. Stage1+2 sind nur aus der Installations-Doku entfernt worden!

2. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2873043.html#2873043 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2880728.html#2880728

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich finde eine richtige doku existiert als druckversion eh nicht mehr..oder?

----------

## COiN3D

Einerseits muss ich da aber Hoschi schon Recht geben. Früher hatte man scheinbar ständig den Eindruck, jeder Gentoo User hier im Forum nutze eine Stage1 (gehört - *hust*). Und nun sind plötzlich alle damit einverstanden dass Stage1 und Stage2 aus der offiziellen Doku verschwindet, ich frage mich nur wo all die Leute denn nun sind?

Abgesehen davon weiß ich gar nicht, warum es immer so viele Probleme bei einer Stage1 geben soll. Ich habe bisher schon einige Gentoo-Stage1-Installationen hinter mir, und hatte nur ein einziges Mal Probleme damit (wobei ich da aber auch selber schuld war).

Grüße Coin...  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich hab nur immer mit xorg probleme wenn ich einen rechner installiert habe. dann kann der nie den server starten..immer das gleiche spiel..da brauchts immer was länger..sonst aber kein prob..

----------

## hoschi

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Wenn meine deine Postings hier so liest (nicht nur in diesem Thread), dann kann man sich nur wundern, dass du ueberhaupt Gentoo hast. Wenn mir hier so viel nicht passen wuerde waere ich seit Ewigkeiten weg. Wem der Weg hier nicht passt, der geht einen anderen. Es gibt genug Distries.
> 
>  *hoschi wrote:*   Ich rede sicher gegen eine Wand, was? 
> 
> Vorallem relativ wirr. Abgesehen davon, dass du viel sche!sse findest kommt eigentlich nicht viel mehr als nicht belegte Anschuldigungen wirklich rueber.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du kritisiert wirst, dann musst du irgend etwas richtig machen. Denn man greift nur denjenigen an, der den Ball hat.

 

Bruce Lee

Ich will damit sagen dass ich Gentoo klasse finde, aber ich wäre ein verdammt schlechter Anwender, wenn ich meine Meinung nicht sagen würde.

Übrigens hast du das Problem erkannt, nur finde ich dass Stage1 und Stage2 nicht so abgeschoben werden sollten (gerade wenn man einen bestimmten Compiler von Anfang an nutzen will, oder vom ersten Moment Einfluss mit USEFLAGS und CFLAGS nehmen will ist man doch auf der Suche nach so etwas).

Und ich bleibe dabei, wir nähern uns immer mehr eine Binärdistrubtion (was ja nichts schlechtes sein muss), und verlassen den Zweig der Sourcedistrubtion.

----------

## hoschi

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

> Einerseits muss ich da aber Hoschi schon Recht geben. Früher hatte man scheinbar ständig den Eindruck, jeder Gentoo User hier im Forum nutze eine Stage1 (gehört - *hust*). Und nun sind plötzlich alle damit einverstanden dass Stage1 und Stage2 aus der offiziellen Doku verschwindet, ich frage mich nur wo all die Leute denn nun sind?
> 
> Abgesehen davon weiß ich gar nicht, warum es immer so viele Probleme bei einer Stage1 geben soll. Ich habe bisher schon einige Gentoo-Stage1-Installationen hinter mir, und hatte nur ein einziges Mal Probleme damit (wobei ich da aber auch selber schuld war).
> 
> Grüße Coin... 

 

Ich glaube, es ist einfach die lange Zeitspanne die hier als "Problem" hingestellt wird. Und die Unfähigkeit einiger die Doku nicht vorher auszudrucken und erstmal gründlich zu lesen, dann vielleicht noch so Sachen wie Furcht vor Textbrowsern (hat man ja auf der Installations-CD) und das lesen der Doku die ja nochmal zusätzlich auf den CDs ist.

Dann wissen die Leute nicht wie sie bei einem Compiler-Fehler (gut, der sollte bei eine stabilen Release nie auftreten) Hilfe bekommen, ohne die Installation abzubrechen...

----------

## hoschi

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 1. Stage1+2 sind nur aus der Installations-Doku entfernt worden!
> 
> 2. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2873043.html#2873043 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2880728.html#2880728

 

Kann man das dann nicht in der Doku besser hervorheben und platzieren?

Da wäre ich dann auch ganz happy.

----------

## DerMojo

Hallo zusammen!

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Und ich bleibe dabei, wir nähern uns immer mehr eine Binärdistrubtion (was ja nichts schlechtes sein muss), und verlassen den Zweig der Sourcedistrubtion.

 

Dann gäbe es endlich eine vernünftige Binärdistri  :Very Happy: 

Ich denke, dass man dem User immer die Wahl geben sollte, und zwar von Anfang an. Wenn nicht deutlich in der installationsanleitung darauf hingewiesen wird, dass es eine "alternative" Installation gibt, die der User besser finden könnte, ist die Anleitung und damit auch Gentoo deutlich im Wert gesunken.

Und wenn schon, dann richtig: Wenn man die Binärinstallation als Standard verkaufen will, sollte man dann auch gleich Binärpakete für den Rest anbieten...

Gentoo würde mir sowohl als Source- als auch als Binärdistribution gefallen - einheitliche Paketverwaltung und Konfiguration mit der Möglichkeit alles zu Optimieren oder binär mit aktueller Software und schneller Installation. Man müsste da nur konsequent sein ...

```
USE=binary emerge gentoo

oder

USE=source emerge gentoo
```

Stage 2 sollte man dann auch komplett streichen - alles oder nichts   :Cool: 

- my 2 cents -

Daniel

----------

## Hilefoks

Was für ein quatsch! Nur weil die Stage1 und 2 Anleitungen nicht mehr im Handbuch stehen wird Gentoo doch nicht binär! 

Viele installieren Stage3, weil es keinen Grund gibt eine Stage1 zu machen. Selbst wenn ich den Compiler wechseln möchte nehme ich eine Stage3, emerge einen Logger, Grub und den Kernel und hab ein lauffähiges System. Danach wechsel ich dann den Compiler und lasse das System nochmal bauen. Wo ist da den der Unterschied zu einer Stage1 (abgesehen davon das ich den Logger, Grub und den Kernel doppelt baue)?

Und es ist ja auch nicht so das es keine Stage1 oder 2 mehr gibt. Sie ist immer noch in der FAQ beschrieben! Und das ist doch nicht weniger offiziell. Ein Einsteiger der nicht richtig lesen kann der sollte doch auch nicht mit einer Stage 1 anfangen, oder?

Sicher gibt es jetzt einige coole Kits weniger, die gleich, ohne sich richtig eingelesen zu haben, eine Stage1 versuchen. Warum sollte auch bitte ein Einsteiger gleich eine Stage1 machen? In 99% der Fälle wird er sein System sicherlich noch einmal installieren, bevor er sich gänzlich für Gentoo entschieden hat? Und mal ehrlich: Wer hat Lust, einen Newbie bei einer Stage1 Installation zu supporten, der nicht einmal in der Lage ist die Doku, FAQ und hier im Forum richtig zu lesen?

Und man sollte ja nicht vergessen: Stage3 ist bereits optimiert und reicht für viele völlig aus. Sollte Gentoo irgendwann auf den GCC4 (+) Wechseln, gibt es für mich gar keinen Grund mehr eine Stage1 Installation anzustreben. Sinnvoll änderbare USE-Flags gibt es in einer Stage3 eh fast nicht.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich habe bei mir auch eine stage3  installation gemacht. ich denke alles andere wäre auch übertrieben gewesen. weil viele dinge muss man später (bei einer stage1) eh machen

----------

## hoschi

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
>  *hoschi wrote:*   Und ich bleibe dabei, wir nähern uns immer mehr eine Binärdistrubtion (was ja nichts schlechtes sein muss), und verlassen den Zweig der Sourcedistrubtion. 
> 
> Dann gäbe es endlich eine vernünftige Binärdistri 
> ...

 

dito

----------

## aZZe

Also ic kann da nur lautstark protestieren! Was ist das den für ein Unfug die Dokumentation rauszunehmen nur weil 60 % aller User es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt eine Stage1 Installation hinzubekommen?!?!?!?! Der Vor- und Nachteil sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt darum gehts nicht. Es geht hier einfach darum, dass gute Dokus weggeworfen werden. [/b][/i] Wie wärs denn mal einfach damit einen simplen Satz einzufügen, der vielleicht so aussieht:

Newbee? Go stage3!!! 

Das reicht und wer das nicht schnallt....Pech gehabt soll er halt SuSE benutzen. Allein die deutsche Dokumentation ist sooo prima da kann echt kein Mensch meckern und wer ein wenig EDV Kenntnisse hat sollte das hinbekommen und wenn nicht nochmal....dann eben nicht!!! Mir geht es einfach nur tierisch auf den Sack, dass ständig auf solche Leute Rücksicht genommen wird, die zu dämlitsch sind auf www.gentoo.de auf den Link Handbuch zu klicken. 

Ich kann nur sagen das ist ein Schritt nach hinten und sonst nirgendwo hin!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Also ic kann da nur lautstark protestieren! Was ist das den für ein Unfug die Dokumentation rauszunehmen nur weil 60 % aller User es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt eine Stage1 Installation hinzubekommen?!?!?!?! Der Vor- und Nachteil sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt darum gehts nicht. Es geht hier einfach darum, dass gute Dokus weggeworfen werden. [/b][/i] Wie wärs denn mal einfach damit einen simplen Satz einzufügen, der vielleicht so aussieht:
> 
> Newbee? Go stage3!!! 
> 
> Das reicht und wer das nicht schnallt....Pech gehabt soll er halt SuSE benutzen. Allein die deutsche Dokumentation ist sooo prima da kann echt kein Mensch meckern und wer ein wenig EDV Kenntnisse hat sollte das hinbekommen und wenn nicht nochmal....dann eben nicht!!! Mir geht es einfach nur tierisch auf den Sack, dass ständig auf solche Leute Rücksicht genommen wird, die zu dämlitsch sind auf www.gentoo.de auf den Link Handbuch zu klicken. 
> ...

 

Nicht jeder der ein Stage3 benutzt ist ein n00b. Dokumentationen sollte man allerdings grundsätzlich nicht verwerfen.

----------

## aZZe

Ich wusste dass das kommt   :Laughing:   Wie man sehen konnte habe ich das natürlich in meiner Aufregung überspitzt gesagt. Sicherlich es gibt Vorteile und Nachteile das sagte ich auch. Aber wie du auch bemerktest Dokus gehören einfach nicht in die Mülltonne. Jetzt nochmal überspitzt gesagt....es gab mal son Spinner in den 30er Jahren, der Bücher verbrannt hat....sowas kommt dem fast gleich.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Ich wusste dass das kommt    Wie man sehen konnte habe ich das natürlich in meiner Aufregung überspitzt gesagt. Sicherlich es gibt Vorteile und Nachteile das sagte ich auch. Aber wie du auch bemerktest Dokus gehören einfach nicht in die Mülltonne. Jetzt nochmal überspitzt gesagt....es gab mal son Spinner in den 30er Jahren, der Bücher verbrannt hat....sowas kommt dem fast gleich.

 

Aber den Thread hast du schon durchgelesen oder? Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst wäre dir aufgefallen, dass bereits 2x erwähnt wurde, dass NIX in die Mülltonne kommt, sondern einfach nur verschoben wurde. Wenn du jetzt die Doku liest, dann steht da einfach, dass es auch noch Stage 1 und Stage 2 gibt. Wer mehr darüber wissen will, soll auf den Link klicken, welcher dich zur FAQ bringt.

Und ganz ehrlich... diejenigen die unterfordert sind auf einen Link zu klicken und die Info von einer anderen Seite zu holen, wären nicht fähig ein Stage 1 oder 2 korrekt zu benutzen.

Also bitte... erst lesen, dann das Ding zwischen den Ohren einschalten und nutzen und erst dann losheulen wenn es angebracht ist  :Very Happy: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Anarcho

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Mir geht es einfach nur tierisch auf den Sack, dass ständig auf solche Leute Rücksicht genommen wird, die zu dämlitsch sind auf www.gentoo.de auf den Link Handbuch zu klicken. 

 

Dann machen wir es doch ganz richtig:

Ich persönlich brauche die Installationsanleitung schon lange nicht mehr. Also fordere ich jetzt: Schmeisst die ganz weg, die braucht doch eh kein Mensch!

Lasst uns den Webspace besser verwenden indem wir da P0rn hosten!

Wer Ironie oder Sarkasmus findet darf ihn behalten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *aZZe wrote:*   Mir geht es einfach nur tierisch auf den Sack, dass ständig auf solche Leute Rücksicht genommen wird, die zu dämlitsch sind auf www.gentoo.de auf den Link Handbuch zu klicken.  
> 
> Dann machen wir es doch ganz richtig:
> 
> Ich persönlich brauche die Installationsanleitung schon lange nicht mehr. Also fordere ich jetzt: Schmeisst die ganz weg, die braucht doch eh kein Mensch!
> ...

 

alles fottschmiete? kannste doch net mahke.

----------

## aZZe

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lasst uns den Webspace besser verwenden indem wir da P0rn hosten!

 

Prima! Mit der Alternative kann ich leben!   :Cool:  Die Erlöse daraus bitte dem gentoo.ev zukommen lassen. Wird ja wohl keiner was dagegen haben.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *aZZe wrote:*   Ich wusste dass das kommt    Wie man sehen konnte habe ich das natürlich in meiner Aufregung überspitzt gesagt. Sicherlich es gibt Vorteile und Nachteile das sagte ich auch. Aber wie du auch bemerktest Dokus gehören einfach nicht in die Mülltonne. Jetzt nochmal überspitzt gesagt....es gab mal son Spinner in den 30er Jahren, der Bücher verbrannt hat....sowas kommt dem fast gleich. 
> 
> Aber den Thread hast du schon durchgelesen oder? Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst wäre dir aufgefallen, dass bereits 2x erwähnt wurde, dass NIX in die Mülltonne kommt, sondern einfach nur verschoben wurde. Wenn du jetzt die Doku liest, dann steht da einfach, dass es auch noch Stage 1 und Stage 2 gibt. Wer mehr darüber wissen will, soll auf den Link klicken, welcher dich zur FAQ bringt.
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich... diejenigen die unterfordert sind auf einen Link zu klicken und die Info von einer anderen Seite zu holen, wären nicht fähig ein Stage 1 oder 2 korrekt zu benutzen.
> ...

 

Na ja, Stage2 exestiert wirklich nicht mehr. War immo mein "Lieblingsstage"   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Aber den Thread hast du schon durchgelesen oder? Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst wäre dir aufgefallen, dass bereits 2x erwähnt wurde, dass NIX in die Mülltonne kommt, sondern einfach nur verschoben wurde. Wenn du jetzt die Doku liest, dann steht da einfach, dass es auch noch Stage 1 und Stage 2 gibt. Wer mehr darüber wissen will, soll auf den Link klicken, welcher dich zur FAQ bringt.
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich... diejenigen die unterfordert sind auf einen Link zu klicken und die Info von einer anderen Seite zu holen, wären nicht fähig ein Stage 1 oder 2 korrekt zu benutzen.

 

In der englischen Anleitung steht nur folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure you download a stage3 tarball - installations using a stage1 or stage2 tarball are not supported anymore.

 

In der deutschen entsprechend:

 *Quote:*   

> Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie ein stage3 Archiv herunterladen. Installationen mit einem stage1 oder stage2 Archiv werden nicht länger unterstützt.

 

Wäre wie da ein Link wie Du beschreibst, wäre ja in meinen Augen alles ok. Aber so finde ich das nicht so gelunge  :Sad: 

----------

## aZZe

@Kuhrscher

Endlich hats einer verstanden. Danke.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also bitte... erst lesen, dann das Ding zwischen den Ohren einschalten und nutzen und erst dann losheulen wenn es angebracht ist 
> 
> 

 

Den Ball gebe ich dir gerne zurück!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Wäre wie da ein Link wie Du beschreibst, wäre ja in meinen Augen alles ok. Aber so finde ich das nicht so gelunge  

 

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Den Ball gebe ich dir gerne zurück!

 

*Ball Fang und gleichzeitig zu Kuhrscher und aZZe schmeiss*

Tja, leute, keine Ahnung welche Doku IHR beiden angeschaut habt, aber ich spreche von der offiziellen Doku und da steht unter folgendem Link folgender Text:

 *Quote:*   

> The Stage3 Tarball
> 
> A stage3 tarball is an archive containing a minimal Gentoo environment, suitable to continue the Gentoo installation [...]If you are interested in performing a Gentoo installation using a stage1 or stage2 tarball, please read the Gentoo FAQ on How do I Install Gentoo Using a Stage1 or Stage2 Tarball? 

 

Ich sage es ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :Very Happy: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## l3u

Ich finde es okay, daß nicht jedem suggeriert wird, daß er ein Lutscher ist, wenn er keine Stage-1-Installation macht. Sein wir doch mal ehrlich: bringt es denn _wirklich_ so viel? Ich will schließlich kein hochperfomantes hochoptimiertes System hochziehen, sondern das OS für meinen Computer, das nicht ausschließlich ein Server ist oder was weiß ich was Hochleistungsmäßiges berechnet. Meine erste Gentoo-Installation hab ich auch mit Stage 1 gemacht. Alle folgenden dann mit Stage 3. Mit dem Unterschied, daß es keine Nachteile hatte und einfach viel schneller ging.

Und wenn _wirklich_ einer _triftige_ Gründe hat, wirklich alles aus den Quellen zu kompilieren, dann ist er ein so fortgeschrittener Gentoo-User, daß er sicherlich auf die Anleitung für Stage 1 gestoßen ist. Entweder hier im Forum oder auf IRC oder sonstwo.

----------

## Qubit

Also das eine Installation überhaupt aus diesem (noob/geek) Blickwinkel betrachtet wird, welches Stage man verwendet hat,

ist ja nun wirklich lächerlich.

Aber wartet doch mal, bis der Installer soweit ist......Die Tendenz ist doch klar erkennbar und ich finds gut so!

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> *Ball Fang und gleichzeitig zu Kuhrscher und aZZe schmeiss*

 

Hin und her...  :Wink: 

Ok, dann korrigiere ich mich in soweit, dass ich sage ich finde es nicht gelungen, dass der von Dir gespostete Text unter der Überschrift "2.b. The Gentoo Installation CDs" gaaaanz in der Einleitung steht, die sich der erfahrenere Nutzer wohl kaum anschaut.

Selber Text unter dem Punkt Installation: "5.b. Default: Using a Stage from the Internet" fände ich naheliegender und damit hätte ich auch keine Probleme.

----------

